# MF 175 Diesel Injector Pump Prob



## pefferlaw bob (Jun 2, 2008)

It appears that fuel is not leaving the 
injector pump and going to the 
injectors-the tractor wont start.
The sight glass is full both filters are 
new and fuel will spray from bleeder screws on the injector pump.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bob! If you getting a good fuel spray at the pump........have you tried loosening the fuel line nuts at each injector and cranking the engine and looking for a good fuel spray? IF you get nothing, the injector pump is likely shot. If you get a good fuel spray, tighten the fuel line nuts at the injectors and try starting the engine. Check for good fuel smoke during cranking.


----------



## pefferlaw bob (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks TF ADMIN for your help
checked fuel spray at each injector-no fuel while cranking.
has anybody taken apart their injector 
pump for cleaning or repair?
I took off the top housing where the fuel
cut-off and throttle levers attach
inside appears to in need of cleaning
of gummy residue gunk. The arm that 
connects to the fuel shut-off does move
freely.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Bob,

If you are getting good fuel up to the pump and no fuel is being put out. Very likely the injector pump is bad. It sounds like you have checked the throttle cable and pump lever arm for free movement. I am not sure on your particular tractor but on some diesel engines there is a shutoff cable that is pulled to shut the engine down. It stops the fuel at the pump output in some cases and in others it is a compression release. If this is the case, make sure it is functioning properly and not stuck. 

If none of the above mentioned causes are determined. Very likely the pump will have to be removed and sent out to an injector pump rebuild shop. Injector pumps are NOT something many folks can take apart and successfully reassemble. Most don't have the test equimpent.

Sorry, wish I could be or more help. Perhaps one of the other members might jump in with a better idea.


----------



## pefferlaw bob (Jun 2, 2008)

*BO injector pump*

TF you have been a good help.
The tractor shut down is the fuel shut 
off type and it appears to be stuck-its hard
to move. I got an exploded parts diagram from a Massey dealer but it doesn't show
details of the actual pump part in the bottom. Most, no all advice seems to be 
the specialty shop bit. Q? what type of test equipment is used and what are they testing? tnx again. I also keep in mind that
a little knowledge can be a dangerous
thing.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

equipment varies by pump but the link below shows some of the test equipment used:

http://www.realdiesel.com/injectionpumpservice.html


----------

